# Rashid Latif, Central Parks & Akhtar Saeed



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

If one gets selected in all of these (Rashid Latif, Central Parks & Akhtar Saeed) and these all are almost at same distance from one's residence then which will be most suitable place for good med education, considering clinical and all other facilities etc


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> If one gets selected in all of these (Rashid Latif, Central Parks & Akhtar Saeed) and these all are almost at same distance from one's residence then which will be most suitable place for good med education, considering clinical and all other facilities etc


Are u considering 'how old the college is' too?

Hav any signigicance for u?
Cz that has proved to b a very...uhh...oddly imp factor too.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Are u considering 'how old the college is' too?
> 
> Hav any signigicance for u?
> Cz that has proved to b a very...uhh...oddly imp factor too.


No it should be about Hospital,exposure,faculty and to some extant building and area too. I want the views of people that what is better in their eye and why? If anyone can share pros and cons it would be helpful. Also include Sharif Medical college in the list.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Central Park Medical College


----------



## canon47 (Sep 25, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Central Park Medical College


reasons?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

I got a call from RLMC, have to submit the fee till 11th Nov and I have no idea what should I do? My UHS aggregate is 75.7, Plz tell me that what are my chances for FMH,LMDC and Akhtar Saeed?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> I got a call from RLMC, have to submit the fee till 11th Nov and I have no idea what should I do? My UHS aggregate is 75.7, Plz tell me that what are my chances for FMH,LMDC and Akhtar Saeed?


Good chances for akhtar saeed...
Lmdc...is a long for a lot of ppl right now..:|


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a lil confused now, like should I pay the fee at RLMC or I should w8 for others like Akhter Saeed or FMH may be? cuz the thing is RLMC is way far from my place and I have no idea weather they provide transport facility or not but Akhtar Saeed provides transport so it will be easy or me to go there.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> I'm a lil confused now, like should I pay the fee at RLMC or I should w8 for others like Akhter Saeed or FMH may be? cuz the thing is RLMC is way far from my place and I have no idea weather they provide transport facility or not but Akhtar Saeed provides transport so it will be easy or me to go there.


Yea...distance is a huge consideration for lahore,
If u cud somehow be sure that ud be selected for amdc,
Bcz SWARMS have applied to amdc and fmh this year.
Mainly because of the location.

Pass it up if u can ensure a seat elsewhere (as in FOR SURE. )

And yea..
Theres transport at rlmc,
But that doesnt lessen the distance anyhow..


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> I'm a lil confused now, like should I pay the fee at RLMC or I should w8 for others like Akhter Saeed or FMH may be? cuz the thing is RLMC is way far from my place and I have no idea weather they provide transport facility or not but Akhtar Saeed provides transport so it will be easy or me to go there.


RLMC have a good transport service. Your Agg is def good enough for Akhatar Saeed and you should get in, but since AMDC aren't somehow very known I don't know how their admission procedure works. I've heard they "reserve seats" and take donations so if you can be sure you'll get in there and prefer it over others, go for it.

As for FMH and LMDC, they're obviously in the limelight and are supposed to have high merits this year, can't completely be sure right. I guess everyone under 78% is in that dilemma right now.

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> reasons?


Has the right affliations (PMDC, UHS, WHO) Good faculty and facilities. This is their 6th entry, one batch has graduated this year. Have good results in the UHS exams. So does RLMC actually. It is JUST as good. CPMC was established before them thats all.

As for AMDC, don't really know about them


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

I have heard that if CPMC selects you they tell you there and then, is that right? cuz I had an interview today and they just said that they'll inform me about my status later


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> I have heard that if CPMC selects you they tell you there and then, is that right? cuz I had an interview today and they just said that they'll inform me about my status later


They were doing that before, maybe now the official procedure has started they'll tell later? Like after the 11th, it is the last date for their forms.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

zara13 said:


> They were doing that before, maybe now the official procedure has started they'll tell later? Like after the 11th, it is the last date for their forms.


yes may be


----------

